# Budgie age



## Blakee (12 mo ago)

I've never had one last as long as my current one. He's ten.. How long do they live on average?


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*It is said that in captivity the average life expectancy of a budgerigar in captivity is 8 years.

Obviously, some budgies don't live to be 8 years old while others, (with excellent genetic makeup and care) may live to be 10-15 years old.

I had one American/Pet type budgie that lived to be 12 1/2 years old. (This was many years ago)
My friend had a budgie (from ones obtained from responsible and ethical breeders who bred for health and temperament )that made it to 14 years old.

The predominance of big box pet-stores who get their budgies from birdy-mills has contributed to budgies in the US having poor genetics and those often don't make it past 4-5 years.*


----------

